# Boston Police



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything on a class coming up?????????????


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I heard that Menino is running into problems re: hiring officers already laid off in the state. I guess the people who were picked for the cancelled class were technichally hired by the City, but the civil service police officers who were laid off previously may have first dibs on any openings. I heard Menino is trying to find a way around that, but isn't having much luck.

Just what I heard, is all...


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

WOW the rumor mill is alive and kicking on this one!! What I'm hearing is Boston recieved permission from the State to use the current list it had in its posession. That list held the names of the potential recruits previously processed. Most of the home visits and backgrounds are done. Now I'm not sure but I think that most, if not all, of the people previously processed are being re-checked by recruit investigations. Most of the drug tests, fingerprinting and interviews are being conducted this weekend. The letter that the potential recruits recieved from BPD's HR Division stated that they anticipate the class going in somewhere around the begining of October. I think they're going to stick to this deadline because if it goes in after October, everybody who is being processed now becomes invalid and the new list comes into effect November 1. Bottom line... Who the hell knows what is going on? ](*,) 

Anybody else on the site going through the process again for BPD? [-o&lt;


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Cordasco, weren't you one of the chosen ones, or am I mistaken...?


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Dunny,
Yes I am currently going through this whole thing again. Boy I can't wait to sit through the psych again! Good times :roll: 

I know some guys and girls who were previoulsy going through this are now not being concidered, but that's because they took other jobs out of state (Florida, DallasPD) and not because they were bumped off by Laid off PO's. wasn't there a post a few weeks back by someone saying Boston was exempt from hiring laid off POs? :?:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I think somewhere there was. I don't see why though, but I won't complain if it were true, I'm still praying for a miracle as well.

Good luck!


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Good luck to you if not this class, then the next one (whenever that is :roll: ) Did you age out before the last exam?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

cordasco said:


> Did you age out before the last exam?


Thanks, and *NO*, I did not! :evil: I am just yet another person who's been taking the test since I was 21 and fallen victim to vet and minority preference. I have one more test left on my roster before I'm done for unless they lose the age requirement...


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

That's good. You never know, with this last class I know they had a preference for females. Who knows, they may do that again.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

A friend of mine, white female non-vet, scored 100 on the civil service and went through most of the background and medical stuff last time around. She then got a letter stating they had the people they needed. Sorry to be such a gray cloud, but in my opinion their hiring process is as much as a hackarama as it always was. I'm not going to hold my breath.

Coincidentally, I scored a 97 and got two cards from them, then never heard back. A woman I am aquainted with of Hispanic descent got an 86 and received the cards as well.

Sum-ting wong? :x


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Besides the "Hacks", all of you should be in better shape with the recent decision regarding Affirmative Action in Boston. The four(4) firefighters won their case and are just awaiting the judge's decision for a remedy! No longer can Bosotn hire 1 minority for 1 white, as the appellate court found that the ranks are equally diversified enough. Although this is for the fire dept., might be worth looking into for the police dept. as well.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Holy old thread!


EDIT

Whoopss.....nevermind...I was looking at the join date


----------

